# Removing TONS of glue squeeze out



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I got lazy doing a couple cutting board glue ups the other night because I was in a hurry. I used an abundance of Titebond III and didn't bother to clean up the squeeze out while wet. The top wasn't so bad, but when I unclamped this morning it is a mess on the bottom. Usually I use an old chisel or card scraper, but this thing is going to be brutal. Anyone have any secret tricks up their sleeve or am I in for a long night of scraping, sharpening, and repeat? Also, how bad would it be to run through the planer, NOT when it's raised chunks yet, but when it's down to just smears. I think it's going to take a run through to get it perfectly flat anyway.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Hot vinegar might help but it might also cause other problems by reacting with the wood (depends upon species) and causing discoloration.

Running it through the planer won't hurt the cutting board but it may gum up and dull the knives prematurely.

Those paint scrapers they sell at the hardware store are good for cleaning off large amounts of dried glue.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

IMO, use a hammer and a sharp chisel. Power tools will just gum-up the issue.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Use a slick. One of the greatest tool ever. 2.5 wide chisel and 3 foot long. Used in lumber framing.

-Madts.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

A paint scraper works well and it is easy to resharpen the edge on a sheet of sandpaper placed on a flat surface like the table of a drill press. Soften the corners of the blade to avoid digging into the workpiece.

Do you own a drum sander? A 60 or 80 grit belt would make quick work of that glue. Might need to reserve that belt for dealing with glue in the future.


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Ah, good suggestions. I have a sharp paint scraper I use for removing hot glue on templates and planer sled. I'll try that. I have a friend in town with a thickness (drum) sander that I could hit up if that doesn't work.

madts, I have never heard of a slick, but it sounds awesome I think I need one.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> Ah, good suggestions. I have a sharp paint scraper I use for removing hot glue on templates and planer sled. I ll try that. I have a friend in town with a thickness (drum) sander that I could hit up if that doesn t work.
> 
> madts, I have never heard of a slick, but it sounds awesome I think I need one.
> 
> - kocgolf


Yep, remember Teddy Roosevelt's advice to woodworkers: "speak softly and carry a big slick".

Think of a slick as a wood chisel on steroids. You can rally lean into it and apply a lot of force.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

You're in for a workout.

36 grit sandpaper on a belt sander…....carefully


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

That paint scraper is going to get a lion's share of it off, and maybe easier than some other methods. But I'd think carefully about running it through a DS, even with the majority of it removed, PSA can clog a DS belt very quickly.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

Not that I've ever laid hands on the thing, but I just read about it in the PWW gift guide earlier today and this sounds like a perfect job for it, the Benchcrafted Skraper -










http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/the-anarchists-editors-gift-guide-item-2-benchcrafted-skraper


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

Grinder with a wire wheel attachment. Easy.


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I had the scraper on my wishlist last year. I typically just add everything from Schwartz's presents list


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

I grab my belt sander and knock it down before running it through the drum sander.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

It's a little expensive for the limited use it may get, but it's also one of my favorite tools to use. Dried glue flies off at an amazing rate. Just wear eye protection.









http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/kunzgluescraper.aspx

I've also used it in an "improvised" manner for some other tasks that at the moment I can't recall 

Edit: Wanted to add - unlike store bought paint scrapers, this thing has mass that helps it plow thru hard, dried glue. It really helped when it was time to clean up the squeeze out on my bench build. But it's also gotten plenty of use on other projects. It has a cast iron handle and a 3/16" think blade that's razor sharp. For me, it makes removing the squees out fun as it literally plows thru the hard glue. Ah I guess you'd have to experience it first hand to find out


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm going to have to consider one of those two scrapers for sure. I put a decent edge on a paint scraper and it did an ok job on the first board, although it took a little nick out of the cherry. Not the blade, because I broke the corners, but it seems I got a little too fast and the glue must have pulled it off. Should sand or plane out ok though.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Might try one of these cheese graters made for bondo.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

> I m going to have to consider one of those two scrapers for sure. I put a decent edge on a paint scraper and it did an ok job on the first board, although it took a little nick out of the cherry. Not the blade, because I broke the corners, but it seems I got a little too fast and the glue must have pulled it off. Should sand or plane out ok though.
> 
> - kocgolf


Yes, that can happen if you try to take the whole glob off in one pass. Lighter pressure to remove thinner layers of glue will minimize the chance of tearing out bits of wood. I typically use very rapid but light strokes.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

When the OP said "TONS" I was pretty much picturing a lake of glue :>/


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I use the Bahco 665.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

> Use a slick. One of the greatest tool ever. 2.5 wide chisel and 3 foot long. Used in lumber framing.
> 
> -Madts.
> 
> - madts


That's a slick idea!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

No one mentioned a heat gun that I saw, by using a heat gun on the glue it will soften (melt) it up into a putty like substance making it very easy to come off by way of scraper. Then just go over it with starting #80 orbital sander on up in #. I've even used a heat gun to de-adhere bad glue ups on small projects in order to repair.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

As JAAune suggested, vinegar will soften the glue. However, I'd be concerned it might compromise the joint if it seeped in. Further, Unless you can use a plastic scraper (?), or wait until the vinegar has totally dried, any metal will react w/ the vinegar and leave horrid black stains. DAMHIK I'm in the process of removing such, now.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 14, 2015)

If I have to gum something up I would sacrifice a belt on a belt sander. The chisel might work but I would worry about making nicks in the board if it slips or you hit it too hard. Better to grind it off.


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Update. Thanks for all the massive advice. Usually many methods it did all come off. Had to run the nearly finished process through the planer again for one, and almost lost it to some snipe, but it just turned out a little thinner than planned. I'll add some bread board ends. Anyway, learned a good lesson about not getting lazy during glue-ups.


----------

